# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  اسئلة في منهجية طلب العلم، أرجو ان تجيبوا عليها

## المسكين السفي

السلام عليكم

اخواني في الله انا طالب علم مبتدئ وقد عملت لنفسي برنامج على النحو التالي
السبت :-عقيدة و توحيد(ثلاث الاصول شرح ابن عثيمين)
الاحد:-السيرة النبوية و تراجم العلماء (الرحيق المختوم طبعة دار الحديث)(صفة الصفوة)
الاثنين:-تفسير و اصوله (قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين) (اصول في التفسير لابن عثيمين)
الثلاثاء:- نحو و صرف (النحو الواضح)
الاربعاء:-الحديث ومصطلحه (الاربعين شرح العثيمين)(البيقو  نية شرح العثيمين)
الخميس:- الفقه و اصوله (الوجيز في فقه السنة و الكتاب العزيز)(الوريقات لعبد الله الفوزان)
الجمعة:-التجويد و الرقائق (تحفة الاطفال)(منهاج القاصدين تحقيق علي الحلبي)

السؤال 1:-ما رأيكم بالبرنامج؟
السؤال 2:- هل استمع للشرح صوتيا و استغني عن شيخ اقرا عليه المتن؟
السؤال 3:-انا متحير واحيانا اشعر باليأس لانني لا اعرف ماذا علي ان ادون وماذا علي ان احفظ؟
ارجوا ان تجيبوا على اسئلتي مشكورين

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

أولا أسأل الله أن يوفقك إلى ما يحب ويرضى وأن يعينك على طلب العلم وأن يؤتيك العلم النافع  .آآآمين 
ثانيا:برنامجك هذا جيد بل رائع ولكن بما ذكرت أنك مبتدئ فمعناه أنك لازلت لم تحفظ القرآن ولست أراك تخصص له وقتا فى جدولك هذا بل يجب عليك أن تحفظ القرآن يا أخي بارك الله فيك .وإن كنت تحفظه فممتاز ولكن خصص له وقتا للمراجعة.
ثالثا:لاتستغنى عن الاستماع إلى شروح أهل العلم خصوصا شروح العثيمين و صالح آل الشيخ والعباد .ولا تستغنى عن ثني الركب عند المشايخ إن وجدوا عندك فى بلدك
ولا تيأس واستمر في طلبك حفظك الله ووفقك.

----------


## المسكين السفي

> أولا أسأل الله أن يوفقك إلى ما يحب ويرضى وأن يعينك على طلب العلم وأن يؤتيك العلم النافع .آآآمين 
> ثانيا:برنامجك هذا جيد بل رائع ولكن بما ذكرت أنك مبتدئ فمعناه أنك لازلت لم تحفظ القرآن ولست أراك تخصص له وقتا فى جدولك هذا بل يجب عليك أن تحفظ القرآن يا أخي بارك الله فيك .وإن كنت تحفظه فممتاز ولكن خصص له وقتا للمراجعة.
> ثالثا:لاتستغنى عن الاستماع إلى شروح أهل العلم خصوصا شروح العثيمين و صالح آل الشيخ والعباد .ولا تستغنى عن ثني الركب عند المشايخ إن وجدوا عندك فى بلدك
> ولا تيأس واستمر في طلبك حفظك الله ووفقك.


اخي الحبيب انا احفظ 12.5 تقريبا ولله الحمد واقوم بمراجعة 2.5 جزء كل يوم وانا احاول تثبيتهن جيدا

اما بالنسبة للشيخ فانا اجلس في 8 مجالس للشيخ علي الحلبي و الشيخ مشهور حسن و بعض طلاب العلم

----------


## أمة الله الجزائرية

برنامج جيد في الجملة ولكن عليه بعض المؤخذات :
بالنسبة للسؤال الأول :لوضعت مكان النحو الواضح في النحو الآجرومية لكان أفضل وأنصحك بشرح ابن عثيمين والحفظي أشرطة .
وايضا الفقه عليك بطريقة التمذهب اي عمدة الفقه أو أخصر المختصرا إذا كنت حنبليا ونظم ابن عاشر والرسالة إذا كنت مالكيا وهكذا.........
الشؤال الثاني : لاتستغن عن الشيخ ألبتة لأن الشيخ هو المفتاح، لكن إذا تعذر الشيخ فرجع إلى الشريط فإن فيه الخير الكثير
السؤال الثالث : لاتيأس فإن هذا يفتح على الشيطان بابا ليثيطك عن العلم ويحرمك الأجر الكبير فعليك المواصلة واسأل الله أن يوفقك في طلب العلم واعلم أنك في الطريق الصحيح للعلم فواصل أوصلك الله الجنة.والسلام

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

وضع برنامج شيئ جميل ,و بما أنك تجلس مع الشيوخ فهم أدرى بك. و السؤال يوجه إليهم وفقك الله للعلم النافع .

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم أرجوا الإطلاع على ما جاء في محاضرة بعنوان فصول مهمة في منهج طلب العلم للشيخ محمد حاج عيسى الجزائري  قام بتفريغها أخونا الفاضل أبو عبد الله سمير التبسي الجزائري

----------


## جمانة انس

من الو اضح انك تمتلك همة عالية
نهنئك عليها
و مثل هذه الهمة تصنع العلماء
لكن ا لا حظ عليك انك اثقلت على نفسك في الخطة
الا اذا كنت متفرغا لطلب العلم
و لكن في حالة التفرغ و في حالة عدمه
لا يؤخذ العلم الا من افواه العلماء و الا قتصار على الكتب و الا شرطة 
جيد لكنه ينقصه الكثير
كمن درس كتب الطب دون كلية الطب 
لن يكون طبيبا
و بعد تكوين ار ضية منا سبة  و امتلاك مفاتيح العلوم يمكن التو سع من خلال كتب اهل العلم بمفردك حيث تكون فهمت مصطلحاتهم و اساليبهم
و اكثر من الدعاء

----------


## المسكين السفي

جزاكم الله خيرا ولا حرمكم الله العلم النافع

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

> اخي الحبيب انا احفظ 12.5 تقريبا ولله الحمد واقوم بمراجعة 2.5 جزء كل يوم وانا احاول تثبيتهن جيدا
> 
> اما بالنسبة للشيخ فانا اجلس في 8 مجالس للشيخ علي الحلبي و الشيخ مشهور حسن و بعض طلاب العلم


يا أخي أنت من بلد الشيخ الفاضل العلامة المحقق مشهور حسن آل سلمان وتسأل عن كيفية طلب العلم أسأل الشيخ مشهور .
إنك والله لفي نعمة عظيمة نحن نتمنى فى بلدنا من عنده نصف علم الشيخ مشهور لاتستغنى عن دروس هذا الشيخ المبارك .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المسلم

هذا الموضوع سبق طرحه في موقعنا المبارك ومنه ما يلي : 
*المجلس العلمي**> المجالس**> المجلس الشرعي*

*المنهجية في طلب العلم*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=32334


الصفحة الرئيسة / دراسات / شرعية / علوم قرآن
*حفظ القرآن أول مراتب الطلب*
http://www.alukah.net/articles/1/7195.aspx

وهنا تنبيه في اسم الأخ السائل فقد يكون ثمة خطأ طباعي .

----------


## المسكين السفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني سمعت الشيخ صالح ال الشيخ-حفظه الله- يقول انه من الافضل عدم عمل جدول لكل يوم مادة.

فما رايكم بذلك

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الكريم المسكين السفي
أقول لك خلاصة القول في هذه المسألة
توجد مدارس مختلفة في طلب العلم... وتختلف كل واحدة عن الأخرى
فمثلاً هناك المدرسة التي يتبعها الشناقطة... وهي أخذ علم واحد حتى الإنتهاء منه... ولا يؤخذ معه علم آخر...
فمثلاً... العربية... يأخذ متن الآجرومية حتى ينهيه... ثم يبدأ في الذي يليه. 
وهذه نفس المنهجية التي اتبعها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في طلبه للعلم.
وهناك مدرسة أخرى... والتي يسميها أهل العلم بمدرسة أهل الشرق... وهي أن يأخذ أكثر من علم في آن واحد... فيجمع من العلوم الكثير.
والمدرسة الأولى... لها فوائدها وتظهر على المدى البعيد من الناحية التأصيلية... لأن في فترة طلبك للعلم الواحد لا يدور بخلدك إلا هذا العلم وما يحويه وما يرتبط به... وحين تنتقل إلى آخر يكون تركيزك فيه كما حدث مع الأول... وحين تنتهي من طلب العلوم الأساسية... تجد عندك تأصيل وثبات واستحضار عجيب.
والمدرسة الثانية... تحصل فيها العلم مبكرًا... وتشعر وكأنك أصبحت من طلاب العلم بسهولة. عكس الأولى.
وهذه المدرسة والمنهجية كالتي اتبعها الإمام النووي... فيُقال أنه كان يطلب في اليوم الواحد نحو من 23 علمًا مختلفًا.
هذه الهمم العالية... لا توجد في الواقع الذي نعيش حاليًا إلا اللهم النذر اليسير الذي يكاد أن يكون منعدمًا.
فأقول
واظب على حضور مجالس العلم بالدرجة الأولى...
وادرس عددًا من المتون في كل فن... 
جدولك ممتاز... ولكن لتباعد الفترة الزمنية بين كل درس وآخر... فلن تتمكن من استحضار جميع ما ذاكرته... ويأخذ منك اعادة ما سبق وقتًا... ويضيع منك الاستحضار والتركيز.
فخذ على الأكثر ثلاثة من العلوم
تبدأ بالعقيدة ولا شك.
والقرآن... وخذ معه تفسير ميسر... والتجويد معه.
ومعهما متن في فقه العبادات.
ينتهي معك متن العقيدة في غضون أيام قليلة... اتبعه بمتن في العربية.
وينتهي معك متن العربية وفقه العبادات في وقت واحد في الغالب.
خذ في هذا الوقت أحد متون الحديث كالأربعين النووية مع شرحها... ومعه أصول التفسير.
تنتهي منهما... تطلب مصطلح الحديث مع أصول الفقه.
وهكذا...
اللازم معك ولا يتغير... هو القرآن والتفسير.
والباقي يتغير معك واحدًا بعد الآخر.
بارك الله فيك... ونفع بك.

----------


## المسكين السفي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخ الكريم المسكين السفي
> أقول لك خلاصة القول في هذه المسألة
> توجد مدارس مختلفة في طلب العلم... وتختلف كل واحدة عن الأخرى
> فمثلاً هناك المدرسة التي يتبعها الشناقطة... وهي أخذ علم واحد حتى الإنتهاء منه... ولا يؤخذ معه علم آخر...
> فمثلاً... العربية... يأخذ متن الآجرومية حتى ينهيه... ثم يبدأ في الذي يليه. 
> وهذه نفس المنهجية التي اتبعها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في طلبه للعلم.
> وهناك مدرسة أخرى... والتي يسميها أهل العلم بمدرسة أهل الشرق... وهي أن يأخذ أكثر من علم في آن واحد... فيجمع من العلوم الكثير.
> والمدرسة الأولى... لها فوائدها وتظهر على المدى البعيد من الناحية التأصيلية... لأن في فترة طلبك للعلم الواحد لا يدور بخلدك إلا هذا العلم وما يحويه وما يرتبط به... وحين تنتقل إلى آخر يكون تركيزك فيه كما حدث مع الأول... وحين تنتهي من طلب العلوم الأساسية... تجد عندك تأصيل وثبات واستحضار عجيب.
> ...


اخي الحبيب اسامة جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المسكين السفي

> فمثلاً هناك المدرسة التي يتبعها الشناقطة... وهي أخذ علم واحد حتى الإنتهاء منه... ولا يؤخذ معه علم آخر...
> فمثلاً... العربية... يأخذ متن الآجرومية حتى ينهيه... ثم يبدأ في الذي يليه.


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل تقصد يبدأ بعلم معين حتى ينهي جميع كتبه ثم ينتقل الى علم اخر ؟؟اذا كنت تقصد ذلك فهذا يحتاج لوقت طويل

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالطبع لا...
هذا يسمى التخصص... وليس الطلب
إنما ينهي متنًا في كل فن ... ولا يشغل باله بأي شيء آخر... فلا يدور بخلده شيء آخر سوى هذا العلم وما فيه.
وهذه الطريقة تكون نافعة جدًا كلما صغر سن المتعلم. لأن الحفظ يكون سريعًا... ودراسة متن واحد بجميع ما فيه يجعله راسخًا في ذاكرته... وأيضًا لا تختلط العلوم... ولا ينشغل الذهن بمسألة فقهية أثناء مذاكرة التفسير... ولا تناطح مسألة عقدية أثناء مذاكرة العربية... ولهذا من الناحية التأصيلية... هذه المدرسة الأقوى بدون منازع.
نفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم.

----------


## عبد الله نياوني

> اخي الحبيب انا احفظ 12.5 تقريبا ولله الحمد واقوم بمراجعة 2.5 جزء كل يوم وانا احاول تثبيتهن جيدا
> 
> اما بالنسبة للشيخ فانا اجلس في 8 مجالس للشيخ علي الحلبي و الشيخ مشهور حسن و بعض طلاب العلم


 أخي الفاضل!
دونك الشيخ علي الحلبي والشيخ مشهور حفظهما الله زغيرهما من طلبة العلم...
فأنت والله تغبط على هذه النعمة...
فما في الصغر يعرفه الكبار وما في الكبر قد لا يعرفه الصغار، فهؤلاء كبار ومشايخ فتوجه إليهم وتضلع من معين علمهم فإذا انتهيت فأنت عالم..

----------


## المسكين السفي

ما رأيكم بجرد المطولات للمبتدئ؟

----------


## أسـامة

> ما رأيكم بجرد المطولات للمبتدئ؟


أخي الفاضل... بالطبع لا.
وإن أراد ذلك المبتدىء... فلن يستطيع... 
وإن استطاع بالمصابرة... فستضيع عليه الفوائد لجهله.... لما بين العلوم من اتصال.
...
قلتُ لك:
المستمر معك هو القرآن مع التفسير.
ما إن تنتهي من أحد التفاسير الميسرة... 
سيأتي دور أحد كتب التفسير المعتبرة... كابن كثير أو القرطبي أو الطبري أو الشنقيطي... ستجد من المسائل الأصولية والحديثية والعلل والعربية وعلوم القرآن الشيء الكثير.

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

هذا مبحث رائق في كيفية طلب العلم لشيخنا العلامة بكر بن عبدالله أبوزيد رحمه الله رحمة واسعة عسى أن يجيب عن تساؤلاتك كلها أيها الاخ الكريم 
كيفية الطلب ومراتبه:
“من لم يتقن الأصول، حرم الوصول” و”من رام العلم جملة، ذهب عنه جملة”، وقيل أيضاً:”ازدحام العلم في السمع مضلة الفهم
وعليه، فلا بد من التأصيل والتأسيس لكل فن تطلبه، بضبط أصله ومختصره على شيخ متقن، لا بالتحصيل الذاتي وحده، وخذاً الطلب بالتدرج.
قال الله تعالى:
(وقرآناً فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث ونزلناه تنزيلاً).
وقال تعالى:
(وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة كذلك لنثبت به فؤادك ورتلناه ترتيلاً).
وقال تعالى:
(الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته).
فأمامك أمور لابد من مراعاتها في كل فن تطلبه:
1-    حفظ مختصر فيه.
2-    ضبطه على شيخ متقن.
3-    عدم الاشتغال بالمطولات وتفاريق المصنفات قبل الضبط والإتقان لأصله.
4-    لا تنتقل من مختصر إلى آخر بلا موجب، فهذا من باب الضجر.
5-    اقتناص الفوائد والضوابط العلمية.
6-  جمع النفس للطلب والترقي فيه، والاهتمام والتحرق للتحصيل والبلوغ إلى ما فوقه حتى تفيض إلى المطولات بسابلة موثقة.
وكان من رأي ابن العربي المالكي أن لا يخلط الطالب في التعليم بين علمين، وأن يقدم تعليم العربية والشعر والحساب، ثم ينتقل منه إلى القرآن.
لكن تعقبه بن خلدون بأن العوائد لا تساعد على هذا، وأن المقدم هو دراسة القرآن الكريم وحفظه؛ لأن الولد ما دام في الحجر؛ ينقاد للحكم، فإذا تجاوز البلوغ؛ صعب جبره.
أما الخلط في التعليم بين علمين فأكثر؛ فهذا يختلف باختلاف المتعلمين في الفهم والنشاط.
وكان من أهل العلم من يدرس الفقه الحنبلي في ”زاد المستنقع” للمبتدئين، و ”المقنع” لمن بعدهم للخلاف المذهبي، ثم ”المغني” للخلاف العالي، ولا يسمح بالطبقة الأولى أن تجلس في درس الثانية… وهكذا؛ دفعاً للتشويش.
واعلم أن ذكر المختصرات والمطولات التي يؤسس عليه الطلب والتلقي لدى المشايخ تختلف غالباً من قطر إلى قطر باختلاف المذاهب، وما نشأ عليه علماء ذلك القطر من إتقان هذا المختصر والتمرس فيه دون غيره.
والحال هنا تختلف من طالب إلى آخر باختلاف القرائح والفهوم، وقوة الاستعداد وضعفه، ويروده الذهن وتقوده.
وقد كان الطلب في قطرنا بعد مرحلة الكتاتيب والأخذ بحفظ القرآن الكريم يمر بمراحل ثلاث لدى المشايخ في دروس المساجد: للمبتدئين، ثم المتوسطين، ثم المتمكنين: 
ففي التوحيد: ”ثلاثة الأصول وأدلتها"، و ”القواعد الأربع"، ثم ”كشف الشبهات"، ثم ”كتاب التوحيد"؛ أربعتها للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى، هذا في توحيد العبادة.
وفي توحيد الأسماء والصفات: ”العقيدة الواسطيه"، ثم ”الحموية"، و ”التدمرية"؛ ثلاثتها لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله تعالى، فـ "الطحاوية” مع ”شرحها".
وفي النحو: ”الأجرومية"، ثم ”ملحة الإعراب” للحريري، ثم "قطر الندى” لابن هشام، وألفية ابن مالك مع شرحها لابن عقيل.
وفي الحديث: ”الأربعين” للنووي، ثم ”عمدة الأحكام” للمقديسي، ثم ”بلوغ المرام” لابن حجر، و ”المنتقى” للمجد بن تيمية؛ رحمهم الله تعالى، فالدخول في قراءة الأمات السنت وغيرها.
وفي المصطلح: ”نخبة الفكر” لابن حجر، ثم ”ألفية العراقي” رحمه الله تعالى.
وفي الفقه مثلاً: ”آداب المشي إلى الصلاة” للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، ثم ”زاد المستنقع” للحجاوي رحمه الله تعالى، أو ”عمدة الفقه"، ثم "المقنع” للخلاف المذهبي، و ”المغنى” للخلاف العالي؛ ثلاثتها لابن قدامه رحمه الله تعالى.
وفي أصول الفقه: ”الورقات” للجويني رحمه الله تعالى، ثم ”روضة الناظر” لابن قدامه رحمه الله تعالى.
وفي الفرائض: ”الرحبية”، و ثم مع شروحها، و”الفوائد الجلية”.
وفي التفسير:”تفسير ابن كثير” رحمه الله تعالى.
وفي أصول التفسير:”المقدم  ة” لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى.
وفي السيرة النبوية:”مختصره  ا” للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وأصلها لابن هشام، وفيه ”زاد المعاد” لابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى.
وفي لسان العرب: العناية بأشعارها، وكـ”المعلقات السبع”، والقراءة في ”القاموس” للفيروز آبادي رحمه الله تعالى.
… وهكذا من مراحل الطلب في الفنون.
وكانوا مع ذلك يأخذون بجرد المطولات؛ مثل ”تاريخ بن جرير”، وابن كثير، وتفسيرهما، ويركزون على كتب شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية، وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهما الله تعالى، وكتب أئمة الدعوى وفتاواهم، لاسيما محرراتهم في الاعتقاد.
وهكذا كانت الأوقات عامرة في الطلب، ومجالس العلم، فبعد صلاة الفجر إلى ارتفاع الضحى، ثم تقول القيلولة قبيل صلاة الظهر، وفي أعقاب جميع الصلوات الخمس تعقد الدروس، وكانوا في أدب جم وتقدير بعزة نفس من الطرفين على منهج السلف الصالح رحمهم الله تعالى، ولذا أدركوا وصار منهم في عداد الأئمة في العلم جمع غفير، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
فهل من عودة إلى أصالة الطلب في دراسة المختصرات المعتمدة، لا على المذكرات، وفي حفظها لا الاعتماد على الفهم فحسب، حتى ضاع الطلاب فلا حفظ ولا فهم! وفي خلو التلقين من الزعل والشوائب والكدر، سير على منهاج السلف.
والله المستعان.
وقال الحافظ عثمان بن خرزاد (م سنة 282هـ) رحمه الله تعالى:
"يحتاج صاحب الحديث إلى خمس، فإن عدمت واحدة؛ فهي نقص، يحتاج إلى عقل جيد، ودين، وضبط، وحذاقة بالصناعة، مع أمانة تعرف منه".
قلت: - أي الذهبي-:
“الأمانة جزء من الدين، والضبط داخل في الحذق، فالذي يحتاج إليه الحافظ أن يكون: تقياً، ذكياً، نحوياً، لغوياً، زكياً، حيياً، سلفياً يكفيه أن يكتب بيديه مائتي مجلد، ويحصل من الدواوين المعتبرة خمس مائة مجلد، وأن لا يفتر من طلب العلم إلى الممات بنية خالصة، وتواضع، وإلا فلا يتعن” 1هـ.
تلقي العلم عن الأشياخ:
الأصل في الطلب أن يكون بطريق التلقين والتلقي عن الأساتيذ، والمثافنة للأشياخ، والأخذ من أفواه الرجال لا من الصحف وبطون الكتب، والأول من باب أخذ النسيب عن النسيب الناطق، وهو المعلم أما الثاني عن الكتاب، فهو جماد، فأنى له اتصال النسب؟
وقد قيل:”من دخل في العلم وحده؛ خرج وحده"؛ أي: من دخل في طلب العلم بلا شيخ؛ خرج منه بلا علم، إذ العلم صنعة، وكل صنعة تحتاج إلى صانع، فلا بد إذاً لتعلمها من معلمها الحاذق.
وهذا يكاد يكون محل إجماع كلمة من أهل العلم؛ إلا من شذ مثل: علي بن رضوان المصري الطبيب (م سنة 453هـ)، وقد رد عليه علماء عصره ومن بعدهم.
قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى في ترجمته له:
"ولم يكن له شيخ، بل اشتغل بالأخذ عن الكتب، وصنف كتاباً في تحصيل الصناعة من الكتب، وأنها أوفق من المعلمين، وهذا غلط"1هـ.
وقد بسط الصفدي في ”الوافي” الرد عليه، وعند الزبيدي في ”شرح الإحياء” عن عدد من العلماء معللين له بعدة علل؛ منها ما قاله ابن بطلان في الرد عليه
السادسة: يوجد في الكتاب أشياء تصد عن العلم، وهى معدومة عند المعلم، وهى التصحيف العارض من اشتباه الحروف مع عدم اللفظ، والغلط بزوغان البصر، وقلة الخبرة بالإعراب، أو فساد الموجود منه، وإصلاح الكتاب، وكتابة ما لا يقرأ، وقراءة ما لا يكتب، ومذهب صاحب الكتاب، وسقم النسخ، ورداءة النقل، وإدماج القارئ مواضع المقاطع، وخلط مبادئ التعليم، وذكر ألفاظ مصطلح عليه في تلك الصناعة، وألفاظ يونانية لم يخرجها الناقل من اللغة، كالنوروس، فهذه كلها معوقة عن العلم، وقد استراح المتعلم من تكلفها عند قراءته على المعلم،  وإذا كان الأمر على هذه الصورة، فالقراءة على العلماء أجدى وأفضل من قراءة الإنسان لنفسه، وهو ما أردنا بيانه 00 قال الصفدي: ولهذا قال العلماء: لا تأخذ العلم من صحفي ولا من مصحفي، يعنى: لا تقرأ القرآن على من قرأ من المصحف ولا الحديث وغيره على من أخذ ذلك من الصحف 000”ا هـ.
والدليل المادي القائم على بطلان نظرة ابن رضوان: أنك ترى آلاف التراجم والسير على اختلاف الأزمان ومر الأعصار وتنوع المعارف، مشحونة بتسمية الشيوخ والتلاميذ ومستقل من ذلك ومستكثر، وانظر شذرة من المكثرين عن الشيوخ حتى بلغ بعضهم الألوف كما في ”العزاب” من ”الإسفار” لراقمه.
وكان أبو حيان محمد يوسف الأندلسي (م سنة 745 هـ) إذا ذكر عنده ابن مالك، يقول:”أين شيوخه ؟”.
“وقال الوليد:
كان الأوزاعي يقول: كان هذا العلم كريماً يتلاقاه الرجال بينهم، فلما دخل في الكتب، دخل فيه غير أهله.
وروى مثلها ابن المبارك عن الأوزاعي.
ولا ريب أن الأخذ من الصحف وبالإجازة يقع فيه خلل، ولا سيما في ذلك العصر، حيث لم يكن بعد نقط ولا شكل، فتتصحف الكلمة بما يحيل المعنى، ولا يقع مثل ذلك في الأخذ من أفواه الرجال، وكذلك التحديث من الحفظ يقع فيه الوهم، بخلاف الرواية من كتاب محرر” اهـ.
ولابن خلدون مبحث نفيس في هذا، كما في ”المقدمة” له.
ولبعضهم:
*من لم يشافه عالماً بأصوله               فيقينه في المشكلات ظنون*

وكان أبو حيان كثيراً ما ينشد:
_                 يظن الغمر أن الكتب تهدى                أخاً فهم لإدراك العلـــوم_
*وما يدرى الجهول بأن فيها             غوامض حيرت عقل الفهيم*

_إذا رمت العلوم بغير شيخ         ضللت عن الصراط المستقيم__وتلتبس الأمور عليك حتى            تصير أضل من توما الحكيم_

----------


## المسكين السفي

سامحوني على الاكثار من الاسئلة

بالنسبة للحفظ ماذا يحفظ من المتون؟

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بالطبع لا...
> هذا يسمى التخصص... وليس الطلب
> إنما ينهي متنًا في كل فن ... ولا يشغل باله بأي شيء آخر... فلا يدور بخلده شيء آخر سوى هذا العلم وما فيه.
> وهذه الطريقة تكون نافعة جدًا كلما صغر سن المتعلم. لأن الحفظ يكون سريعًا... ودراسة متن واحد بجميع ما فيه يجعله راسخًا في ذاكرته... وأيضًا لا تختلط العلوم... ولا ينشغل الذهن بمسألة فقهية أثناء مذاكرة التفسير... ولا تناطح مسألة عقدية أثناء مذاكرة العربية... ولهذا من الناحية التأصيلية... هذه المدرسة الأقوى بدون منازع.
> نفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم.


السلام عليكم
شيخنا الكريم
هذه الطريقه فى الطلب نافعه جذا ومركزه وهذا بالتجربه خصوصا اذا كان المتن يحفظ مع مذاكرة الشرح
ولكن المهم
بعد أن ينهى الآجروميه _مثلا_ وينتقل الى دراسة كتاب التوحيد أو الى نخبة الفكر
كيف يقوم بمراجعة ما سبق دراسته سواء كان متنا أو عدة متون فى اكثر من علم ؟
خاصة اذا كان وقته المتاح لطلب العلم ضيق.

ملحوظه/شيخنا الفاضل
أين مصدر قولك(وهذه طريقة شيخ الاسلام فى الطلب؟
وفقكم الله

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني في الله انا طالب علم مبتدئ وقد عملت لنفسي برنامج على النحو التالي
> السبت :-عقيدة و توحيد(ثلاث الاصول شرح ابن عثيمين)
> الاحد:-السيرة النبوية و تراجم العلماء (الرحيق المختوم طبعة دار الحديث)(صفة الصفوة)
> الاثنين:-تفسير و اصوله (قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين) افضل ان تبدا بالتفسير المسير  (اصول في التفسير لابن عثيمين)
> الثلاثاء:- نحو و صرف (النحو الواضح) معها التحفة السنية شرح الاجرومية 
> الاربعاء:-الحديث ومصطلحه (الاربعين شرح العثيمين)(البيقو  نية شرح العثيمين)
> الخميس:- الفقه و اصوله (الوجيز في فقه السنة و الكتاب العزيز) افضل ان تبدا بالفقه المسير (الوريقات لعبد الله الفوزان)
> ...


 بارك الله فيك و اعانك على طلب العلم

----------


## أمينه الهواري

السلام عليكم
أما في الفقه:
قال الشيج ابن بدران:
فالواجب الديني على المعلم إذا أراد إقراء المبتدئين أن يقرئهم أولا 
كتاب أخصر المختصرات 
أو العمدة للشيخ منصور متنا إن كان حنبليا 
الغاية والتقريب لأبي شجاع إن كان شافعيا 
العشماوية إن كان مالكيا 
منية المصلي أو نور الإيضاح إن كان حنفيا 
ويجب عليه أن يشرح له المتن بلا زيادة ولا نقصان بحيث يفهم ما اشتمل عليه ومريأه أن يصور مسائله في ذهنه ولا يشغله مما زاد على ذلك.

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

أخي الكريم المسكين السفي ذو الهمة العالية
أنصحك بمطالعة الروابط الثلاثة التالية :
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*

----------

